# Laparoscopy for removal malpositioned IUD



## E. Knowlton (Nov 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what code to use for Operative Laparoscopy to removal malpositioned IUD?  The IUD was protruding from the posterior uterine wall into the serosa.  The uterine serosa covering the IUD was opened and the IUD was removed from the abdomen.
Should I be using an unlisted code and, if so, would it be 58578 for uterus or 49329 for abdomen?
Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Nov 8, 2012)

I would suggest for *58578 *and more apt because the removal/retrieval was done through laparoscopy from the serosa of the uterus when we anatomically very well categorize it as procedure in/in the uterus- *the serosa of the uterus being one of the layers (outer layer) of the uterus*.


----------

